# eggs for goats?



## fitzy (Jan 3, 2010)

so i've always been told that goats will eat anything that will fit in their mouth....has anyone out there fed extra eggs to their goats?  right now i have a few quail eggs (and in the summer might have too many chicken eggs) and i'm wondering if they're safe for my goats to eat so they wont go to waste.  i'd like to feed them raw or just boiled....i'm assuming the calcium in the shell will be good for the goats as long as it doesn't cut their guts all to pieces.

anyone got some input here?


----------



## freemotion (Jan 3, 2010)

Goats are herbivores, not omnivores....I personally would not do it.  If you need to get rid of the eggs and don't want them to go to waste, feed them to the dogs or cats, or if you don't have any of those, boil 'em up, chop 'em up, and feed them back to the quail.


----------



## clarkai (Jan 3, 2010)

I agree with freemotion. Goats are herbivores, and they aren't supposed to be eating eggs.


----------



## fitzy (Jan 3, 2010)

freemotion said:
			
		

> Goats are herbivores, not omnivores.... boil 'em up, chop 'em up, and feed them back to the quail.


thats what i've been doing so far....your arm really gets tired after smashing 1000 quail eggs.  i just chucked them into the freezer to save for spring when i start hatching again and the extra protein will be useful.  i just figured if it wouldn't hurt the goats then why not, but i'll listen to the experts on this one and keep smashing/freezing.


----------



## username taken (Jan 3, 2010)

get a pig. 

they will eat eggs raw, shell and all. They love them and do really well on them


----------



## Goat of Many Colors (Jan 3, 2010)

I wish it were spring...I would buy some of those eggs from you and incubate them!  Our neighbor turned his quail lose in the woods several years ago and I love to see them running across the fields here.


----------



## freemotion (Jan 3, 2010)

Wow, that many eggs?  Wow!!!  Someone will take them off your hands!  Know anyone on a fixed income?  They might appreciate some free, healthy protein once your freezer is full!


----------



## samplekasi (Jan 4, 2010)

fitzy said:
			
		

> freemotion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's called a salad shooter!! I have done 5 gallon buckets of boiled eggs this way.


----------



## Marta (Jan 4, 2010)

I read somewhere that if you fed dogs and goats in the same area and the goat went for the dogs food, you put eggs in the dogs food and the goat is supposed to stay away from the dogs food as they hate eggs.....????? dunno never tried it.
but remember that NO omnivore is supposed to get waiste or extracts from any animals due to BSE etc


----------



## Renegade (Jan 4, 2010)

Take them to a food bank. There are many people out there that can't afford to feed there families. Our food bank loves when I bring my extras. They told me very few people ever donate fresh eggs.

Donna


----------



## smileyfacecat (Jan 4, 2010)

Renegade said:
			
		

> Take them to a food bank. There are many people out there that can't afford to feed there families. Our food bank loves when I bring my extras. They told me very few people ever donate fresh eggs.
> 
> Donna


I agree, take them to a food bank, food pantry, or soup kitchen. It's feast of famine these days, and people will appreciate any help given, even if it's only an egg.


----------



## Ariel301 (Jan 12, 2010)

They're not 'supposed' to eat them...but mine will! I found that out when I put some store-bought eggs in my chickens' nest boxes to show them what to do,and they kept disappearing. I was about ready to eat the chickens, thinking I had some naughty egg-eating ones...then I caught the silly goats hanging out eating all the eggs! I figure they are craving protein because they are in late pregnancy and the load of hay I have right now is rather lacking in the protein department. 

You should not feed ruminant protein to another ruminant,in order to prevent BSE (i.e.grinding up old or sick cows to put them in cow feed as extra protein)--this is illegal to put in ruminant feeds now, though it was done commonly in the past. (Who all remembers feeding dog food to petting zoo goats?! Yuck!) But as far as I know, non-ruminant animal proteins are still fair game legally, whether it is healthy or not. I don't think a goat will get BSE from eating eggs, especially homegrown ones. It is not carried by poultry, last I checked. 

So the answer is, some goats at least will eat eggs. I don't know if yours will or not, but mine love them. I just try to severely limit their egg-snacking, but they do get into them now and then. 

Can you really give homegrown eggs to the food bank? I thought they only took packaged commercial foods, because of the whole 'homegrown, non USDA inspected food isn't safe to eat' deal that the government likes us to believe. Around here, you can't even send homemade cupcakes to your kid's school birthday party, they're so afraid you are trying to poison the kids! If I had known I could donate stuff, I would have given them loads of zucchini that I planted too much of!


----------



## Renegade (Jan 12, 2010)

I have always given my extra eggs to the local food bank. I've been doing it for years. I have many friends that grow extra rows in their gardens so they can donate fresh fruits and vegetables. Food banks always need donations especially fresh eggs, fruits, and vegetables.

Donna


----------

